# Changes to medicals



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi all,


With the changes to the medical certificates I was wondering if anyone was aware if the magic BMI number has changed? Our panel doc said 35 was the magic number....though we noticed on the form it asks if BMI needed to be under30. 

I know waist measurements are no longer take but was curious if the bmi magic number has been reduced?

We had our medicals in July and sent off for our work to residence visa app today. Our medicals came back as no abnormal findings - though our bmi's were over 30...there were no other issues with bloods, urinanalysis etc....

Thanks!


----------

